# Have old PC12+, want 2nd sub, what to do?



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a 1-yr old PC12+. I love it. Now I want a second one. Problem is, the next generation is under production and I don't think it is a good idea to match new w/old models since there is a considerable difference. Selling the old one and buying two new PC12+'s is not an option. Maybe I can upgrade to a PC12-Ultra if i can get good $$ for the +. But I'd like to have a pair for better response over the entire room (15'x16'x8.5').

Thoughts? Does SVS have a model that I can pair with my 2009 PC12+?

Regards,
sga2


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi sga2, your right in that SVS have changed components on there subs and that also goes for the amps driving the subs so there could possibly be a mismatch but by how much I could not tell you.

If it were me I would probably look at selling the current sub and upgrade to one of the new ones, or even better look for an Ultra model if possible as the performance gains are quite big to that of the PC12+.

Have you fired off an email to the SVS guys as they are very helpful and will give you good honest advice, it maybe that they say the newer models will be fine to add to your existing system?


----------



## KramerTC (Feb 13, 2010)

I am in your same predicament. I love my "old" PC12+ and when I was ready to buy a second I learned that there is a new model with a different driver/amp and most of all, a much higher price.

Can you please post what SVS tells you?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I can tell you that the new subs are noticeably improved. I am selling my PB12-Plus/2 for 2 new SB-12 NSD's. I am testing the new SBS-02 speakers now and love the new sub! I will be posting my review soon. I would suggest selling the old, and getting the new. Dennis


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

SVS really are raising the bar on quality products, really looking forward to your review Dennis :T


----------



## KramerTC (Feb 13, 2010)

drdoan said:


> I can tell you that the new subs are noticeably improved. I am selling my PB12-Plus/2 for 2 new SB-12 NSD's. I am testing the new SBS-02 speakers now and love the new sub! I will be posting my review soon. I would suggest selling the old, and getting the new. Dennis


Do you have prototypes of the SB-12 NSD? I thought they weren't released yet. Also, have you been able to directly compare the old PC12+ with the new model?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I was allowed to get the new sub with the new speakers for a review. I don't have your sub, so I can't tell you the differences. I can tell you that the new sub is everything that SVSound says it is, and then some. Dennis


----------



## KramerTC (Feb 13, 2010)

drdoan said:


> I was allowed to get the new sub with the new speakers for a review. I don't have your sub, so I can't tell you the differences. I can tell you that the new sub is everything that SVSound says it is, and then some. Dennis


Thanks for the prompt reply. I also have a new package consisting of SB-02s, SCS-02 center and the new SSS-02 bipole surround and I'm extremely happy with its performance in my projector room.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

As much as I'd love to upgrade, I really want 2 subs to even bass response in my room. My one PC12+ is plenty for my room and I am really happy with it. Upgrading my PC12+ to a single new model or Ultra would be nice but would not achieve the intent. Buying 2 of either model is not going to happen now and I definitely will buy both at same time. 

Maybe I should consider selling the PC12+ and getting 2 PC12-NSD's. I do like the subsonic response of the Plus, though. Not sure how much I'd be giving up with NSD.

I'll email SVS Support and see what they have to say.

Thanks,
sga2


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The SVS guys are excellent when it comes to advising on what would work best in your room :T


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

The PC12-Plus has not changed much acoustically, despite the new Sledge amp. The enclosure volume and porting and woofer are the same - and so is the basic frequency response and phase response for any given tune. The Sledge has a bit more max output, but not enough to overwhelm the BASH version. Bottom line is that I wouldn't hesitate to combine a BASH and Sledge PC-Plus.


----------



## KramerTC (Feb 13, 2010)

Ed Mullen said:


> The PC12-Plus has not changed much acoustically, despite the new Sledge amp. The enclosure volume and porting and woofer are the same - and so is the basic frequency response and phase response for any given tune. The Sledge has a bit more max output, but not enough to overwhelm the BASH version. Bottom line is that I wouldn't hesitate to combine a BASH and Sledge PC-Plus.


The cost of a new PC12-Plus comes a little under the cost of 2 PC12-NSD subwoofers. Can you offer an comparison of one PC12-Plus Vs two PC12-NSD?


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Ed Mullen said:


> The PC12-Plus has not changed much acoustically, despite the new Sledge amp. The enclosure volume and porting and woofer are the same - and so is the basic frequency response and phase response for any given tune. The Sledge has a bit more max output, but not enough to overwhelm the BASH version. Bottom line is that I wouldn't hesitate to combine a BASH and Sledge PC-Plus.


Thanks. I am relieved to hear that.

Is it possible to get a retrofit kit so I could swap out my old BASH amp to the new Sledge amp? Or, could I send in my old PC12+ to have SVS replace it? Just a thought... 

Regards, 
sga2


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

This thread is killing me... Now I wanna upgrade my older NSD to a new Plus!


----------



## fergi (Mar 6, 2010)

recruit said:


> The SVS guys are excellent when it comes to advising on what would work best in your room :T


I agree with recruit. The SVS tech support is second to none, and adding a second sub to my HT made a HUGE difference.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I found a used PC12+ to match the one I have, which arrived yesterday. I'm going to hook it up this weekend to see how they work together.

I'd still like to know if a retrofit kit is available from SVS. There's no way I'm trading in my two SVS12+'s for new ones, but I might buy two kits instead if that were available.

sga2


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Well done on finding another PC12+ :T you may be able to change the driver to an updated one, not too sure about the amps though :scratch:


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

I emailed SVS about the possibility of a new Sledge amp for those with existing BASH amp subs. SVS was as always very responsive. Ed informed me that as of right now they are not offering Sledge upgrades, and they won't be cheap, but it sounded like they will offer them in the future when supply and demand begin to equalize. Just an FYI for those thinking about it.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I wonder what improvements that the sledge amps will make over the older Bash amps, it will be interesting to hear feedback on this if they can replace them?


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

recruit said:


> Well done on finding another PC12+ :T you may be able to change the driver to an updated one, not too sure about the amps though :scratch:


After spending a few minutes with my new dual PC12+ setup, I am thoroughly impressed. The bass is so effortless and enveloping. For my room (15'x14'x8.5'), I don't think I would consider investing in any further upgrade to the subs themselves but would opt for an EQ instead.

sga2


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

sga2 said:


> After spending a few minutes with my new dual PC12+ setup, I am thoroughly impressed. The bass is so effortless and enveloping. For my room (15'x14'x8.5'), I don't think I would consider investing in any further upgrade to the subs themselves but would opt for an EQ instead.
> 
> sga2


Yep, that would probably be the best option to EQ out the bass nicely, an ASEQ1 would be perfect :T


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

recruit said:


> Yep, that would probably be the best option to EQ out the bass nicely, an ASEQ1 would be perfect :T


Hmmm... Christmas is right around the corner...


----------

